# I will miss all my friends here on SM



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

people have seemed to taken things out of proportion and I am resigning from the forum. i have made many great friends and they all know how to reach me.

goodbye


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think this needs to be worked out. Many of us are know what Jaimie means to us here and I think this whole situation needs to be fixed...people who don't know a person should never EVER make accusations or comments or spread a rumor. They have NO idea..NONE what they have done..You can bet that there will be reprecussions for a while for this. I'm first in line to say I love Jaimie and I'm here for her.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Jaimie,

This board is a wonderful resource for Maltese owners... but that is the only thing most of us have in common. Because we all come from such diverse places, backgrounds, education, and interests it can lead to disagreements. The one thing I have learned is that people say things online that they would never say in person. The anonymity of the internet makes people forget their manners.

I have no idea what has made you want to leave, but please know that I will miss your interesting, thoughtful, informative, and fun posts. 

I wish you all the best.

Take Care,
Deanna


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, what on earth has happened, Jaimie we love you and we certainly don't want you to leave the forum, please say this can be resolved in another way, losing you here would be a huge loss to SM, and I for one will miss you terribly


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

> people have seemed to taken things out of proportion and I am resigning from the forum. i have made many great friends and they all know how to reach me.
> 
> goodbye[/B]


This post makes me sad, I have not posted in forever and came on today to specifically ask Jamie a question about a new pup we are going to be getting-yes we are adding to our crew make it 4 now. Jamie I am sorry you feel the need to leave, but just know that in the past you have always been a wealth of information for me and if you do leave you will be missed greatly. Even by those of us who only pop on here once in awhile. Your post were always ones I looked for.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Jaime,

I don't know what happened but please don't go - we would miss







you!!!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey You,
You can't leave me NOW!!!!!!! Im the one that's always confused(lol). You have to be there for me, we just became friends, what am I going do without you







I don't know what happened Im not here long enough to know. But I know your a nice, helpful, smart person and don't leave because of who-ever, it's not fair to all who like and respect you. I know you will make the right decision...


All The Best,
Andrea







PS Don't leave because of one nut-bag...(lol)


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Andrea, if you do not have a way to contact Jaimie outside of this forum..I'd be happy to connect you two.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh what happened? I am fairly new here but I know that Jaimie is really nice--she helped me with my signature and she's also so helpful with her "vet answers." Can someone fill me in?!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I haven't been a member long and don't know what happened, but I hope you change your mind.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea, if you do not have a way to contact Jaimie outside of this forum..I'd be happy to connect you two.[/B]










Thank you, but I do know how to contact her.. I just do not understand what happened..
Thank you for your offer..It was very thoughtful Andrea


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

No prob!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Whoa completely lost here....but DON'T GO!







There are always people who can blow stuff out of proportion(in peron, net, phone etc), if u know who specifically did it, then just keep that in mind when/if ever communicating with them. Please don't let one bad instance overcome all the good ones, u know.







Love ya girl, pleas stay


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've talked to Jaimie and know what happened. Anyone that knows Jaimie knows what the other member is saying is completely and utterly ridiculous. There is no way Jaimie would treat an animal like what the member is saying.

Anyone that has been in a chat room knows they are sometimes hard to follow and that it would be very easy to take something that is said out of context and think the person meant something else.

That said I hope Jaimie doesn't leave. She would be greatly missed in here on SM.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know what happened but I hope you'll reconsider! You are a valuable resource and a great person to top it off. You've helped a lot of us here and I hate to think some rude person is making you feel like you don't belong here. I hate that about forums.. that good, valuable members feel they have to leave because of a rude instigator who will no doubt stick around to cause problems. I hope whoever is causing this decides to leave instead.. we don't need members like that here.






























I hope you know how important you are to us here!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Jaime, I talk about you all the time with my friends and husband. I always say I have a special personal vet that I trust and I always feel safe knowing you will be here for us. I don't know either what happened and I don't know how to reach you outside. But that is not the only reason I like you to stay. I just enjoy your comments and ideas and look forward to read your posts. I feel so sad and angry at the person that upset you. ( I hope it wasn't me ). Please talk to Joe about it and try to resolve the situation. 



This is really sad








If you want we can all go on strike.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Anyone that has been in a chat room knows they are sometimes hard to follow and that it would be very easy to take something that is said out of context and think the person meant something else.[/B]


I agree with that 100% and I said the same thing to Jaimie myself.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You better not leave.. Don't do it


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know what happened...is it me?? I always feel like a troublemaker here, but I haven't done anything (at least I don't think???) !! I definitely don't think you should go Jaimie...lots of people rely on your advice, including me!!









PS. I haven't even ever been to the chat room, so I don't think its me


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You better not leave.. Don't do it


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

see....you just CAN'T go.......


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

what in the H E L L is going on here? this needs to be cleared up whatever it is, you just cant leave LadyM


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> what in the H E L L is going on here? this needs to be cleared up whatever it is, you just cant leave LadyM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. What can we do to make you change your mind?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG, I don't know what happened but I hope you reconsider. My Dad always told me "Don't let 1 rotten tomato make your whole bushel go bad!"









I hope you stay - How else will we watch little Pixel grow up?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I don't know what has happened but I will be very sad to see you go and I really don't think that it is fair for you to be the one to leave. Obviously you are not the problem, but someone else is causing problems. If you do decide to go, please let me know if and how I could contact you because I do rely on and appreciate you and your expertise. And also just wanted to say what a disappointment it will be for all of us not to be able to see Pixel grow up here with so many of us who already love her. Please reconsider for the sake of all of us who love and respect you.

PLEASE DON'T GO!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> what in the H E L L is going on here? this needs to be cleared up whatever it is, you just cant leave LadyM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaimie, the "boss man" has spoken.









I think it is obvious how loved you are around here.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaimie - My thoughts mirror Joe's and Sher's as well as the countless others who have already responded. I haven't been here long at all, but your voice is one that I have come to respect. I was looking forward to seeing Pixel grow, too. Please reconsider. You have shown a heart of gold, don't let one idiot harden your heart to the rest of us.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie, you are an invaluable asset to this forum! Please don't let one person ruin this for EVERYONE else on here. I always look forward to seeing pictures of Parker and was waiting on pictures of Pixie. Please reconsider your thinking on this!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very glad to see this show of support for Jaimie. Sometimes when people in a chat room start discussing something the "lynch mob" philosophy pervails and they forget to give their friends the benefit of the doubt. Jaimie knows how I feel and I hope that she will not let a small group cause her to leave a larger group who values her and respects her.

PS. She is coming to stay with MK and I in Jackson tonight for a business thing tomorrow, so I'm going to keep working on her!


----------



## rbengyel (Mar 15, 2006)

> Jaimie, you are an invaluable asset to this forum! Please don't let one person ruin this for EVERYONE else on here. I always look forward to seeing pictures of Parker and was waiting on pictures of Pixie. Please reconsider your thinking on this![/B]


Could someone please tell me what happened.I am in different time zone, so I mostly miss when you guys are talking to each other.
I think having a vet on this web site is invaluable for all of us.
Rita


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I am very glad to see this show of support for Jaimie. Sometimes when people in a chat room start discussing something the "lynch mob" philosophy pervails and they forget to give their friends the benefit of the doubt. Jaimie knows how I feel and I hope that she will not let a small group cause her to leave a larger group who values her and respects her.
> 
> PS. She is coming to stay with MK and I in Jackson tonight for a business thing tomorrow, so I'm going to keep working on her![/B]


I will drink to that Susan................well said. Now where is that Buttercup with the Margaritas?

Buttercup.................oh Buttercup!










*Mrs. Jaimie pwease dont weave. Sumtimes my mommie needs to asks yous portant qweshions about me. ~Sassy*


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I can only say what everyone else is saying and that is PLEASE don't leve. You are the kindest more generous person I know. You are always so quick to help all of us out with your professional advice. I know you mean so much to so many people here.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Jaimie No!! Don't leave us! You know how much we love you. I can't imagine what happened since I don't do chat room.







Please reconsider. It's pretty obvious with all these pleas for you to stay that you should ignore whoever the troublemaker is.








I've recently gotten the same sort of treatment from one of the members who decided to cut and paste comments out of context and spread the rearranged PM's to her friends here. I was called a liar by her, which really hurts to think people here that I admire are probably believing her. I didn't choose to leave because I know what she says about me is not true. If I leave because of it, it would make it seem like she was right. But it hurts doesn't it.

Lets remember why we are here together. For our little dogs, and to share our love for them. There is no call to be hurting each other.







I love you LadyM! Whatever you decide, please PM me a way to find you.
Dee


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Jaimie, please reconsider. We would all miss you terribly







and we are all looking forward to watching Pixel grow up. You have a lot of friends here who value your opinion but not only that, we value your friendship. 



JAIMIE PLEASE DON'T GO!!!</span></span>


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie,
I don't know what happened and the details are none of my business...but had to post and tell you that I have always found you to be kind, caring, and supportive to everyone. You have a lot of integrity and the professional help to everyone here has been invaluable. Your "track-record" speaks for itself and the outpouring of support speak volumes as to how much you are loved and respected.
Try to focus on that and not the other ... and stay a part of this commumity.

.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am completely shocked and obviously out of the loop on this one, but I sincerely hope that this situation can be resolved and "our" Jaime will return to SM! 

Joe has been so kind and patient to give us all the opportunity to express ourselves without heavy-handed moderating. Most here are mature enough to respect the fact that although we come from different backgrounds and age groups, each and every one of us should be able to express our viewpoint without fear of mean-spirited personal attacks or behind the scenes character assasination, that "lynch mob" mentality Ms. Magnolia referred to. 

How fortunate we have been to have someone as kind and caring as Jaime as a member and what a loss for SM to lose the expertise she shared so willingly. Shame on anyone who caused her to make the decision to leave us!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh some huge mistake MUST have been made! Jaimie please say it isn't so. 

We have been so fortunate to have someone as caring as she is with us here. She never failed to share her knowledge with us, for someone to have made her feel this way is shameful. I am willing to bet, that NOT once has she ever thought of herself first when helping out another SM member. This will be her "bread and butter" yet she so freely helps all here. Tisk, tisk on someone to think otherwise.

Please don't go! Please.....................









Sincerely,
Melanie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> what in the H E L L is going on here? this needs to be cleared up whatever it is, you just cant leave LadyM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style="color:#006600">
OMG! I thought the SAME thing Joe. I didn't check in for a few hours and came back to THIS!








I am out of the loop too, and while reading the replies, have been filled in.









Jaimie...PLEASE consider the source...I don't think you have to begin to doubt how the rest of us feel about you.







You are invaluable friend and resource to all of us here. If you leave...I leave!







It won't be the same without you!







</span>*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

if you come back i will share some tainted koolaid and some special twinkies with you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! Some of the backstabbing, trouble-making, hurtful things that have gone on, is borderline embarrassing. Reminds me of Junior High School.

Sad thing is, we are stuck with the culprit(s), who; more than likely have nothing to offer, while losing a VERY important member of our team. What a shame


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope you don't go Jamie... I'm now but have really looked forward to reading every one of your posts. Please reconsider.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaime, maybe I am like the ostrich with my head in the sand but I wasn't even aware that there were any issues. I presonally would hate to see you go. Your posts are always so informative and I have learned so many things from you. Please reconsider. I do not know what the issue is but I would hate to see it cause you to leave us. As soon as I joined, you were there with an offer to help with my signature adn that was so sweet. (and I was planning on taking you up on that as soon as I got some new photos). I told my husband just last night how nice it was to have a vet in the forum. I urge you to reconsider and stay here amongst all of your friends.

Cheryl


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Wow!! Some of the backstabbing, trouble-making, hurtful things that have gone on, is borderline embarrassing. Reminds me of Junior High School.
> 
> Sad thing is, we are stuck with the culprit(s), who; more than likely have nothing to offer, while losing a VERY important member of our team. What a shame
> 
> ...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't usually post on threads of a personal nature...but I can't just sit by on this one. I have e-mailed Jamie and I respect her tremendously. I am also in the dark as to what happened, but quite honestly, I don't need to know the details. I can tell Jamie is hurt just by her post. She is an INCREDIBLE resource here and to lose her would be probably more than most of us could handle. I know from my perspective she is one of the reasons why I love visiting here so often! I don't mean to speak ill of others or to speak out of turn here, but THIS IS JAMIE WE'RE TALKING ABOUT!!! Joe, can you do something to suspend the offensive poster? I don't think we should get into banning people, but I do think that posters should have some basic level of respect for people. When the lines have been crossed, then I think a punishment of some sort is appropriate. Jamie, please don't go, Spoiled Maltese just wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know what is going on, but, I hope you don't go, Jaimie. I've enjoyed chatting with you both here and outside the forum.
I know it's a busy and exciting time for you and a shame if there's been a damper put on it. 

Why not take a deep breath, and come on back. We'll miss you if you don't...and we need to see more 
pics of that baby puppy coming home soon! 
Hugs,
Brit


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Jaime please don't let one person get to you that much. I know that I don't know you very well but I have always read your posts and found them to be valuable and interesting. You must know by now that a lot of people love and respect you so go with the majority and stay where you are loved. Don't let one hurtfull person take you away from those of us that really care about you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, now I am starting to get angry. I don't want to know what happened, but I do want to know who was the cause of this strife. I don't think it's right, and yes I am taking sides. I trust Jamie enough to know that it must have been pretty bad for her to leave.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

It's just a shame that someone could jump to conclusions like this without knowing her. I am blessed to call her my friend and am actually sad for all of those people who will not benefit from her kindness and affection for animals b/c she's not here. I know she'll be happy to see such support on here..I hope Susan can talk to her tonight.









Honestly, I almost wish I didn't know what was going on b/c the more I think about it the angrier I get.







My heart is breaking for her. HANG IN THERE MY FRIEND!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> OK, now I am starting to get angry. I don't want to know what happened, but I do want to know who was the cause of this strife. I don't think it's right, and yes I am taking sides. I trust Jamie enough to know that it must have been pretty bad for her to leave.[/B]



Yeah, that's the way I feel right now too. I can't wait to actually get hold of Jaimie and figure out the whole mess!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Honestly, I almost wish I didn't know what was going on b/c the more I think about it the angrier I get.







My heart is breaking for her. HANG IN THERE MY FRIEND!








[/QUOTE]

I don't know what went on, and I am getting angrier by the minute about this.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

LadyMontava, I hope you change you mind. You are a great asset to this community and we sure do need your advice.
You've always being so helpfull with siggy's, vet info and other stuff. I hope what ever happened can be resolved and you can stay.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Dear Jamie,

I don't know what is going on and who hurt you this much to make you leave your family as we have all become. But I do have to say something to you that is more then heartfelt, so here goes:

You are an asset to this community, you have given of yourself and proved beyond the shadow of a doubt what a caring, wonderful, animal loving person you are. You have given unlimited advice, shared stories, showed love, given hours of your time for the sick and needy, and the list goes on and on.....

Are you really going to let one comment or one person ruin that for you and for us?? You leaving will leave a hole in our hearts and a hole in this forum that will never be mended.

Please, please re-think the situation as we don't care what one person says or perhaps thinks, what we DO care about is you and your wonderful heart...what would we do without you, Parker and Pixel?????

Please don't let one bad apple spoil the whole bunch, girls.............(there's a song in there somewhere!!)
but I mean it.

From the heart, we love you!!

Marie & (We haven't even convinced her to come to Jersey yet, MOM, she Can't leave!!) Pacino

Oh and PS: We do NOT accept your resignation!! Nope, no way...sorry, no can do!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

God bless you Jaimie, I also don't have clue what is going on, but you would be a great loss to this forum. You are so loved and respected. I hope you reconsider, there is so much unfinished business that needs taking care of.........Parker growing up, Pixel's arrival, WE HAVEN'T EVEN NAMED TO NEW GUY!! Please don't go, I can't even work glittermaker, much less a siggy! You are MUCH loved! Jean


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaime - hopefully this show of support for you will make you reconsider. Like most of the others, I have pieced this together. I do not know who the culprit was, and even though it is none of my business, I wish I did know so I would know who to avoid at all costs. If they could do this to you, they could turn on any of us. Hope to see you back on this forum soon...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Wow!! Some of the backstabbing, trouble-making, hurtful things that have gone on, is borderline embarrassing. Reminds me of Junior High School.
> 
> Sad thing is, we are stuck with the culprit(s), who; more than likely have nothing to offer, while losing a VERY important member of our team. What a shame
> 
> ...


well we're not stuck with anyone and I will do what I can to encourage LadyM to stay, even if it means heads rolling, now knowing what has happened it makes me very upset that this 3rd grade school yard BS is happening and that there are few here who encourage it and participate, i'm waiting to hear from those involved if you wish to let me know your side of the story


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Yea Joe! I hope you can fix it!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166435
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy Jaime:

I can only echo everyone else's thoughts and say please do not depart.

I have enjoyed your posts and occasional chats. So add me to the votes of please stay which I think are adding up to just about everybody.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, Jamie, but we simply DO NOT ACCEPT YOUR RESIGNATION!







Nope, not gonna let you go that easily. Whatever stupid, hurtful, wrongheaded things were said to or about you cannot be allowed to chase you away from a forum where you have so many good friends and supporters.

Take 3 deep, cleansing breaths and think it over again for our sakes and those of all the fluffbutts who count on you here.









I am in a situation myself where someone is slandering me in anonymous letters and trying to cause trouble in my marriage and what I say is "What, and she didn't send me a birthday card?" and just shrug it off. To do otherwise gives this person waaaay too much power and I am not letting her have it!

So, hang with us, Jamie. This will all blow over if we all ignore the culprit. These people need an audience to thrive and we just won't give them one.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166435
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe,

This may be slightly off the topic but sort of relevant here. A while back, I was very grateful when someone was banned from SM... I won't name any names, but I am sure no one was upset about that!!

I hope Susan can talk Jaimie into coming back!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166435
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, thank you....let's hope that Jamie doesn't leave. I think this whole thing is awful. You run a fantastic site and it just wouldn't be the same without Jamie.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166435
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Joe, as this is horrible, we NEED Jamie here!! Not only that we LOVE her!! Whoever has made her feel this way should hang their head in shame!! Shame on you!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166435
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

As many has already said, and as I said to my PM to you Jamie you are a valuable asset to SM. It is none of my business what happened but I do know that one STUPID PERSON (or TEN ) could not possible be a good enough reason for someone as wise and wonderful as you to depart this forum!!!!! We love. admire and respect you. Your wise advice and sage cousel are a much needed asset here. I hope you will reconsider your decision.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Im FREAKING out!!! This is crazy. 
This isn't Spoiled Maltese without Jamie and Parker!
Who would talk about Jamie? Why would someone talk about Jamie? Geez!
Again...THIS IS CRAZY!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

well we're not stuck with anyone and I will do what I can to encourage LadyM to stay, even if it means heads rolling, now knowing what has happened it makes me very upset that this 3rd grade school yard BS is happening and that there are few here who encourage it and participate, i'm waiting to hear from those involved if you wish to let me know your side of the story
[/QUOTE]


YOU GO JOE!!! We are behind you 110%!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Okay Jaimie, I don't know you that well but this thread just makes me want to get to know you better so you CAN'T leave the Spoiled Maltese site! Besides...you were one of the first to make me feel welcome here









Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You know.... Look what we have here in this thread.... this has given us a chance to let Jaimie know how valuable she is here and how much she means to us. Now, granted, for her to have suffered is not a good thing, but we have turned lemons in to lemonade, I think. I hope Jaimie will read all these posts and feel the love that is coming from them and will stay here with us.

*Jaimie....*
[attachment=4213:attachment]


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I am in the dark about what happened too, but I do hope you will reconsider and stay. You shouldn't let one jerk ruin the forum for you. I hope you'll stay!
Jess


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

OMG, I don't know what in the H--- is going on and maybe I don't want to. 

But I do know that we are ADULTS and some things should not be said, when others feelings are involved. We are here to be friends and to help others with advice, not bashing!! Every one should post and chat as if they are speaking to that person face to face. 

Jamie, I'm sorry for what ever happen......but.......Puddles needs you with his poor stapled leg.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope you'll reconsider and stay. I've put so much of your advice to use in the past. I just can't imagine you not being here.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, I've been out of the loop because this has been a busy week for me. Jaimie, you are such a special, valuable member of our community. How many folks here have signatures made from the goodness of your heart?





















And excellent medical advice? And kind words from you? And wonderful Parker/Pixel updates? And your most gracious, constant updates on Sassy in her time of most serious need? You have constantly offered your friendship and encouragement to our members. I am sorry that someone has been hurtful to you, and I echo the other members when I say this forum just wouldn't be the same without you. Please don't leave us.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> what in the H E L L is going on here? this needs to be cleared up whatever it is, you just cant leave LadyM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My feelings exactly...


*WHAT THE H IS GOING ON>!!>!>!>!>!>>!>*



> OK, now I am starting to get angry. I don't want to know what happened, but I do want to know who was the cause of this strife. I don't think it's right, and yes I am taking sides. I trust Jamie enough to know that it must have been pretty bad for her to leave.[/B]


I'm angry! I have gotten to know Jaimie the last few months a lot more since I was looking for breeders for a new pup and all... so I'm completely offended this is happening.... p*ssed off I was in the computer lab most of the day and NOT ON SM to SEE WHAT WENT DOWN.... and now sitting here at 7PM... NO JAIMIE ONLINE... and no answers to this BS on this thread...







Jaimie.. girl... contact my a$$ nownownownownow!!!









sorry Joe if this post is uncalled for... I'm just completely shocked to come home and see this.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I have not been on here as often as I use to ,with all the stuff going on with our home.

I come back and this is what I see. What has happened here!! 

I don't know what is going on , but don't let anyone run you off this board !! Jaimie, you have a lot of wonderful friends here that care about you. You have helped me in so many ways with Chester and Chelsey it would be a shame to see you leave., so don't do it


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW - Jaimie - I really don't know you very well and have no idea what went on but whatever it was I really hope you can see how much everyone here loves, admires and NEEDS you. Please don't let whatever someone said cause you to leave. We all obviously need you and I can only imagine that with all the love here for you that you need us too


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am at a total loss here to I don't have a darn clue what is going on but this is UNCALLED FOR WHAT EVER HAS HAPPENED Makes me so sad to think people has to act in this behavor after Joe has worked his ass off making this site. LadyM consider staying it won't be the same if you leave. 














































































Get this undercontrol whatever happened JOE 
Char


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't been here very long and I have no idea what happened (and it's none of my business either) but like everyone else has already said.... DON'T GO!









You are very valuable here... and whomever it was that made you feel this way probably isn't so valuable... so maybe they should go instead of you. Don't let them bring you down. You should stay!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*



























(i kno ...i kno.. ur gonna tell me to "chill". ...lol)


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Just like so many others here I don't know what has happened or who has said what but please don't leave...We like you and personally I need you here who better to let us know when to worry and when we most likely don't have to worry about our dogs and other animals for that fact. If there is one or two people who want you to leave, look at how many don't want you to leave...Tell us who they are and we will make them leave







...Please don't leave you would be sorely missed if you left us...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Jaimie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

we care....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff0000">Jaimie, I can't concentrate on my work! please come back. This is too upsetting.







</span>


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I definitely know how hurtful that some people on this forum can be and I understand your pain. This is my first post in weeks and I guess that you can see how much that you will be missed. I still read the posts but I have learned to stay away from discussions, even if the purpose is just to stop the stone throwing at other people. I want the very best for you no matter what you choose to do.







Julia


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> we care....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stacy, you made me giggle...lol...the Carebear was cute...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jamie, I can't believe what I am reading. Jamie I need you, and Matilda needs you. It breaks my heart to think someone would hurt you. You are one of the kindness people I know. You have to be here for us we all need you


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> we care....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE SURE DO!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166570
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww.... I love ur new siggy carrie!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jaimie, like so many others, I was totally SHOCKED to see you are leaving us,







and while I don't know what has happened, I hope you will reconsider and stay. I have not been active on the forum lately, but whenever I can, I pop on and read the posts and am always happy to find one from you because I know it will be friendly, helpful and sincere. You are so busy, and yet give so much of your time to us, both on this board and off, I just want to let you know how grateful I am and to ask you to P L E A S E come back.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Jamie,

I'm so sorry that someone hurt you like this. I can sympathize, as I had a similar experience last month. When I attempted to go to the person directly, it ended up in a nasty mess, with more attacks. At first, I was going to leave, but then I received so much support through the PM's, telling me that to do so would just let that one person accomplish what they set out to do. It's the same thing here. WE WANT YOU TO BE A PART OF THIS GROUP. I don't know who the other person is, or what was said, but I doubt they have made a tenth the contribution to this site that you have. 
I'm going to give you the same advice I have given patients through the years. Consider the source. I can't see how anyone in their right mind would attack you. So, why would you pay attention to what someone who is not in their right mind says about you?
Now, on another note, I'm hoping the visit to Jackson means you may be coming our way. If so, I want to be your first client. 
Oh, and if you are still around Thursday, I'll be seeing patients at Lakeland which is right next to Susan's daughter's townhouse. I would love to meet you and Susan.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I have no idea what happened, but I do know I don't want to see you leave SM







You have to see for yourself the love and support you have here, you have to stay







SM would not be the same with out you and Parker







Majority rules and I believe the majority has spoken up in this thread, so I look forward to seeing your posts and reading all your very helpful info, as well as looking at your totally adorable Parker in his shades and cool shirt







I bet you can't guess which is my favorite photo of Parker


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I was out all day and this is what i find when i came back!!!! WHAT HAPPENNED????
I couldn`t imagine this forum without you Jaimie, i am sorry but that`s how i feel and whatever happenned i am sure it can be worked out somehow. Please don`t leave us, PLEASE!!!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

OMGOODNESS!! I can't belive this! you can't leave us just because of one punk! we really need you here, your a great friend!!!! If you just read what everyone has been writing you will see that you need to saty







......this fourm will so not be the same with out you...your are a good caring person, and who ever said what ever they said, must have been drunk at the time!
PLEASE DON'T GO!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Jamie,

With 7 pages of posts showing our love, you better not go anywhere! Don't make me personally spam you and message you non-stop until you decide to stay. We all care about you so who cares what someone silly is saying .. or if something a little bad happened. It will blow over and you have huge support behind you!

HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166435
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eeeek! i come home from work tonite and find this?!?!? jaimie!!!! we love you!!! 

i have no idea what happened, even less do i care, but all i DO know is that someone has hurt our jaimie and i double-dog dare that person to tell me that they are in the right. i never ever offer to defend anyone or any idea unless i can back it up with fact and personal experience 110%. i will certainly be one pi**ed off little malti-mom if there is no more jaimie on board. 

again, what significant contribution has this person/these people offered? i would love a detailed list from them. since that wont happen, jaimie can't leave. it's that simple.

jaimie, you MUST stay. 

ann marie and the very angry buttercup


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jamie,

I am so saddened by your post not only for my own selfish reasons but because there are many many many little ones that have been helped by your wonderful caring responses to our frantic calls for help from you. I know that you are a person who cares deeply and so I am sure is hurt deeply by what one or more have said or done...I truly hope that you can put the love we all have for you above the offenders obvious callusnous.

Jamie, I remember when I left MO...it was right after mean spirited people took down a tribute to 3MaltMom's precious Sammie....it was clear that so many loved this little one and her mom too that there were pages and pages of people expressing their sympathies. What was sickening to me then and what is sickening to me now is that there are people who when they see how much love someone else has...they must try and take it away and destroy it in as cruel a way as they can. 

I don't know what happened...as others have said it really does not matter the details...I know that what ever made you this upset was meant to do just that....and that is unforgivable. 

We are a family here, a family that loves you Jamie....there is not a day that goes by that I am not grateful for your kindness...I leave my thanks up on my signiture not because I don't know how to change it, but because I am thankful for you every day....it is meant to say thank you everyday for not only kindness you showed me but for the countless times you have helped all of us be better people. 

I know others feel the same way.

I look forward to welcoming you back tomorrow.

Susan


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Like others on here I am shocked to hear Jamie say she is leaving the forum. 

From my days as a chatter I can say people need to think about what they type before they hit the enter key. So many misunderstandings have happened because of the way words are typed. There is no emotion in the typed word and so many times forums, emails and even chats have caused hurt and damage to innocent people.

Jamie has been an asset to this forum and I for one hope she realizes how much she needed here. There are certain people on here that are so helpful and caring to others. Jamie you have been such a help to so many of us and your leaving here would be a great loss.

Joe I hope you can talk to Jamie and try to convince her she needs to stay.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I am just going to echo all the other posts, and that Jaime is an incredible asset to this board. I have always trusted her advice whenever Codi has had a problem. I know that all her wonderful advice and her willingness to share it will be sorely missed.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm glad all of u want me to stay, I feel very loved....but i dunno guys....
this isnt about what someone said...its about people i trusted encouraging another to try to ruin my life...its ok when its just forum related..but to involve my personal life! i'm scared to say too much on here now. i dont know if i can post.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

people can be so mean and its so hard to stay nice sometimes. i'm sorry that someone has hurt you ... hopefully after things calm down, all the love that is here will overcome the negative you have encountered


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Jamie I am so glad you are reading all the posts and truly see how loved you are.

Please please stay and see if Joe can handle this.

If you do feel you need to leave us please know you will be missed by a great many people


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

This is your home, you`ve earned a very special place in this forum. So please let us know if we can help.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Jaimie,

Remember.... . By letting them control your actions in any way gives them power over your life!

I have found that these sorts of things usually come from pure jealously. If there was anyone to be jealous of, you'd be it; loving family, beautiful puppy, the beginnings of an amazing and fulfilling career. Instead of being happy for you and being encouraged by your accomplishments they had to make themselves feel better by trying to bring you down. In behaving that way, they haven't made you look bad they have made themselves look bad. 

Take a few days to collect yourself and calm down, you'll find that in a few days the hurt will start to fade, and you will be glad that you found out their true colors today-- instead of later. 










Take Care!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaime, I hope you feel free to say anything you want to us. I think we have all shown you how much we love and support you. Whatever was said or done, we all know that it was vindictive and we would not believe it even if we knew what it was. I wish this person would come forward and tell us who they are - maybe a public flogging would be in order. We are here for you, just as you have been here for all of us. Please do not go - whatever it is, and whoever it is, we will stick together and get you thru it. I know that joe doesn't operate that way, but I think this person or people should be exposed to us so we know what they are capable of and what extent they will go to in order to cause trouble. I think maybe they should go to Maltese Only - sounds like they would fit in there. Whoever you are, we do not want you here and we do not appreciate how badly you have hurt Jaime!!!

Cheryl


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

I know I dont post much but i read alot of the current posts. Im happy that i missed whatever is making you want to leave, but I want you to know that you always have good input to say. And Parker is my very fav




























(besides my duke) . please reconsider
Carol and Duke


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Don't leave, Jaimie! We will miss you too much!


----------



## BaileysMom (Feb 7, 2005)

Jaimie,

Sorry to be selfish.. but YOU CAN'T LEAVE!!!!! Besides being a wealth of knowledge, your posts have touched and affected many of us here on SM. It would be terrible to lose you, Parker and Pixel. I hope that whoever is causing the trouble means less to you so you can ignore them and will continue to stay on SM with the MANY, MANY other members who love and appreciate you.























Casey and Bailey


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Dr Jaimie- what on earth is going on here?


I signed off last night at 1am - my time - and have just logged back on and find this post!!!!!!

What on earth is happening here? Joe you CANT let Jaimie go! Her advise was well respected on this site.

I know what it is like to be on the receiving end of something 'nasty' and someone here 'stirring' all the time.

I dont understand it?

*PLEASE DR JAIMIE - YOU CANT LEAVE US - WE ALL LOVE YOU



*Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Jaimie,

Please don't leave just because some people have too much time on thier hands. You are an awesome person and a good friend to many of us here. I am very dissapointed by the actions of the people who made you sad. If anything, THEY need to be the one leaving NOT you!. If you don't want to listen to me or the other members on this board PLEASE listen to all the furbabies you've helped .. especially this one that LOVES YOU!!

Princess- "Hi Jaimie, this is me Princess, Beggin you to stay. My mommy says you have been there through her whole ordeal of waiting for me to be 12 weeks, of me arriving on the plane, of all the times I've been bad and all the times I've been good. She even told me you've babysitted me through the web cam while she was in meetings ( and I am not mad at all that you told her I tried to climb out of my play pen). You are my fairy Vet mother and what will I do without you?? I've been to 5 Vets and I don't like any of them! yet you, you are always there for me. When I was sneazing, you let my mom know it might be just dust, otherwise my crazy mom woulda took me to the emergency room cause she's so scared when anything happens to me. When I got my first shots, you were the first to know and you let my mom know what was good for me and what was not ( thank you for saving me from getting extra shots I don't need). When I went to puppy kindergarden, you were the first to know. Please stay, I promise I will stay still when my mommy wants to take a picture of me cause you want to see them, I promise,I promise, I will pose for as many pictures as you want! don't leave me Jaime, my mommy and I are lost without you~."


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I will drink to that Susan................well said. Now where is that Buttercup with the Margaritas?
> 
> Buttercup.................oh Buttercup!
> 
> ...












is this what you're looking for?!?!? 

who else needs one (or three?)????


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Jaimie,I am so sorry







someone has done something unkind to you.I'm completely in the dark about it all & only just finished reading everyones pleas for you to stay.I sincerely hope you do remain here with all your friends.You have so many good supporters & you can be proud of that fact.We don't want the bad to cause the good to go away.I've only just begun to know you,& already you have given me helpful info.Please stay,everyone loves you & all the furbabies need you.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Buttercup - that looks so good - you had me licking my laptop screen!!! Wasn't nearly as satisfying but look at all the calories I saved!!!

Cheryl


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

OMG! I just found this and was shocked that someone would be so cruel as to involve your personel life from this forum.

Please, please, don't let this person win by you leaving us. Let Joe do what ever he can to fix this. 

We need you! 









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I'm glad all of u want me to stay, I feel very loved....but i dunno guys....
> this isnt about what someone said...its about people i trusted encouraging another to try to ruin my life...its ok when its just forum related..but to involve my personal life! i'm scared to say too much on here now. i dont know if i can post.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds pretty serious Jamie, and NONE of us need to know or be involved but I suspect that you and Joe can work it out. As owner of the forum this is and should be something Joe can help you with. We all know you would not make a decision like this unless it was something serious and we care about YOU and want what is best for YOU. BUT we support YOU. What ever the situation is I know that it can be worked out.

Your safety and well being are the most important thing but you are very important to us so I hope things will work out


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Getting confused again...(lol) That is reason enough not to leave,,=)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey,
Where are you????


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I like the "FAIRY VET MOTHER" statement







Made me giggle just a bit.







I think Jaimie is right, she has to be careful about what she says here. This person could ruin tons for Jaimie..and may have already.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

For the life of me, I have no idea what motivates people to do such hateful things.
To intentionally tarnish someone’s reputation with out any substantiation is down right malicious.

I’m so sorry, Jaimie.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Dr. Jamie,
With much sadness, I am scared to see this posting







. I understand that you have to do what you feel is the best thing for your own safety, personally and professionally. I don't believe that anyone here would argue that we will all SUPPORT whatever decision that you find is necessary. I, for one, have found that there are people that you THINK are your "friends," only to find out too late that isn't the case. But I have also learned that if there is someone who has set out to TRY to destroy someone else, no matter what you do they are not going to stop attempting what they want to do. 
Just an example, when I was working at a small local bank in my hometown, I made the mistake of giving my elementary school BEST friend (we met in kindergarten, and didn't separate until this instance) a blank check when we were at a christmas party for the company BOTH of our husbands worked at. I had forgotten to get some cash for parking, duh







. I was given $5, signed a blank check and told her to fill it in as we were both trying to get back home to new babies (both were about 5 months old at the time). About a week later, she called to tell me that she had written MY check for $225, but she was going to bring me a check for $220 that day to deposit in my account to cover the difference. I was a little upset, but her explanation at the time was sufficient. Only when her check came back (bounced), did I begin to get worried. I called her again, granted she already knew but had not bothered to call ME. She explained that she was having some financial difficulties, and we worked out an arrangement for her to make small, weekly payments of approx. $5 per week. My job was in jeopardy since this was an outstanding debt at our branch for some time. I didn't have the funds to just give $220 as we had a new baby.
The next thing I know, she had also written a bad check to her mother & father-in-law. It had been deposited at our branch, and thus we were responsible to contact them to make them aware that we needed to pull those funds back from their account. After not being able to reach them by phone, her father-in-law was in the supermarket (that our branch was in). I simply asked someone to ask him to come over for a second. When he came over, I quietly showed him the bad check and informed him of what needed to be done, but told him we could hold it for a couple of days to help with the matter. The mil and fil went to one of the bank "heads" and told them I yelled across the supermarket at him, yelling that HE had a bad check and needed to get over "here" and fix it. I was called in to the main office and questioned. It took almost 6 months to get everything straightened out, including reproving my ethical abilities to my superiors.
All of this was just to say, I was doing the best I could for my "friend." Yet, when it came down to it, for whatever reason, she had it set to hurt me. Don't let someone scare you in to anything. You have support for whatever you decide!























Love,
Ang & Frosty, who needs your advice and insight more than you will ever know!

Plus, I can't wait to see you and take you to get Pixel. I pm'd you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just got in this morning and saw this thread. I am so sorry this has happened, like the others, I don't know the specifics, but am offering you my support and care and concern. I have learned so much reading your responses. Please don't leave--you are invaluable here.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I read your last post, I don't know what this person or persons are threatening to do, but there must be something we can do to stop them. You have always been there to help others and for anyone to go after you personally is unthinkable and who ever is doing it should be banned. This type of attack is just not what SM is about. You might expect this on other sites (no names mentioned), but not here







we don't attack one another







Please let Joe help you with this


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Jaimie,
> 
> Please don't leave just because some people have too much time on thier hands. You are an awesome person and a good friend to many of us here. I am very dissapointed by the actions of the people who made you sad. If anything, THEY need to be the one leaving NOT you!. If you don't want to listen to me or the other members on this board PLEASE listen to all the furbabies you've helped .. especially this one that LOVES YOU!!
> 
> ...


Awww, Anna you made me cry!!!
And it`s so TRUE, Jaimie has been such a support for many of us.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie all I can say is that I am so very sorry that some people on here have hurt you so badly that you feel you can no longer post. As you can see from the response to your resignation that we all adore you and would give anything for you to feel that you can remain here with those of us who truly appreciate your friendship and expert advice, and also love your artistic flare and photos of Parker, and future photos showing us how Pixel is progressing, knowing that the love you have for animals will be so very obvious in her future development into a beautiful little adult, just like her brother Parker.
Please Jaimie, please stay with us, SM will never be the same without you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Jaimie all I can say is that I am so very sorry that some people on here have hurt you so badly that you feel you can no longer post. As you can see from the response to your resignation that we all adore you and would give anything for you to feel that you can remain here with those of us who truly appreciate your friendship and expert advice, and also love your artistic flare and photos of Parker, and future photos showing us how Pixel is progressing, knowing that the love you have for animals will be so very obvious in her future development into a beautiful little adult, just like her brother Parker.
> Please Jaimie, please stay with us, SM will never be the same without you
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifully said, Janet.... I heartily agree. I think this thread has had more posts and views than just about any thread in the history of SM and it hasn't even been up for 24 hours yet!! This just shows the incredible support that Jaimie has here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jamie, we all back you 100%. We just need you here. Please reconsider.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

as I do with everything here, or at least try my best, to be fair and in hopes of working things out I am going to close this thread, only 1 person out of the 3-4 involved was kind enough to PM me their take on events that led up to this and I appreciate that person doing so, I feel sad that the others didnt feel it important enough to do, at the urging of LadyM none of these members will be banned or asked to leave SM (at this time), however I ask each of you involved to take a step back, look at yourself and see what your childish, 3rd grade unbelievable behaviour has caused in the life of one person and how it has affected many, many here at SM and evaluate your own involvement and posting here at SM, I am still pissed to say the least, regardless of the events that led to it, you had NO right to even consider or contemplate your planned course of action, it was not your business to do so and one of the most spiteful things I have ever seen in my years of owning internet web forums, it was the low of low

having said that, I would ask all members who are " in the know " of this situation to not PM/email/contact those involved in anyway with mean or threatening letters, please dont go that low yourself, they will suffer their own consequences and I'm sure karma will catch up someday and not be too kind in return

Take this time to refelect on what a close family we are here, I consider you my friends and family, it is very easy to make a strong bond with others in this enviroment it is also very easy to hurt those same people, please think before you post, before you PM or before you act in anyway and take into consideration what the consequences may be, treat someone as you would want to be treated, we are adults and this is not a hard thing to do, if it is a hard thing for you to do, please find somewhere else to be a part of, its that simple

LadyM, SM has spoke, we do not want you to leave here, you are family to us, a dear friend to many, your willingness to help us all has touched each of us, I hope the outpouring of support will weight in your decision to stay and I thank each of our members who have and will continue to do so, I will continue to do what I can to help insure that you continue to be a part of this family for a long time to come.

Thanks,
Joe


----------

